# Karma is Karma



## Danvz50 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thought I’ll share this one - a few weeks ago had a pick up in Ormiston at a house party. 3 guys gets in the car and they are off theirs heads on something. As we are travelling they said they want to change The drop off point to Daisy Hill. I said they need to do it on the app, it then turned awkward as they said oops we must have gotten in the wrong Uber. I stopped the car and they became aggressive When I asked them to get out. They say they will pay cash, I really had no choice and started driving. While driving they are drinking beers From an esky and throwing bottles out of the window, etc and the 60min trip(after a lengthy stop at McDonald’s where they got refused service for lewd behaviour) became very messy. At the destination they get out and say...... ok buddy see you later. 3 big guys (probably steroid users too) high on coke and booze I decided not to take them on and drove off. Stopped at the police station in Daisy hill and inspected my car and guess what, one of the idiots left his wallet in the car. The wallet had $150 inside. I pocketed the money without blinking an eye. I eventually sent the wallet in the post a week or so later. Karma sometimes can be a *****!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Danvz50 said:


> I pocketed the money without blinking an eye.


Noice!

.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Danvz50 said:


> Thought I'll share this one - a few weeks ago had a pick up in Ormiston at a house party. 3 guys gets in the car and they are off theirs heads on something. As we are travelling they said they want to change The drop off point to Daisy Hill. I said they need to do it on the app, it then turned awkward as they said oops we must have gotten in the wrong Uber. I stopped the car and they became aggressive When I asked them to get out. They say they will pay cash, I really had no choice and started driving. While driving they are drinking beers From an esky and throwing bottles out of the window, etc and the 60min trip(after a lengthy stop at McDonald's where they got refused service for lewd behaviour) became very messy. At the destination they get out and say...... ok buddy see you later. 3 big guys (probably steroid users too) high on coke and booze I decided not to take them on and drove off. Stopped at the police station in Daisy hill and inspected my car and guess what, one of the idiots left his wallet in the car. The wallet had $150 inside. I pocketed the money without blinking an eye. I eventually sent the wallet in the post a week or so later. Karma sometimes can be a @@@@@!!


So basically you're telling us you are lowlife thief... No matter how you spin it or what you say about the trip/pax you're a thief.

What goes around comes around...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

First off. 
( YOU HAD NO CHOICE )
I do not know how to say that word or the word (cant) it pisses me off person saying i cant

You could of pulled into a location where there are a lot of people .
Tell them to get the (......f........ out ! of your car !.
If you have issues with them scream im calling the police.
Call 911 on speaker . go into the store leave your car if you feel they may hurt you. 
To keep driving ow hell no . You put your safety at risk.
Now for a person being huge with bulk is totally meaningless to me .
These huge tuff buff guys are the weakest worst fighters . 
I am more scared of a person that is 120 pounds that talks smack then a person that is 250.
I know from experience watch out ! Those little guys know how to fight . Big not so much there like a dog . Threaten them they back off .
For you telling us you took his money your admitting to committing a crime. 
If i were you i would retract your statement and type in alleged 150 dollars and wallet. 
No i would of not of returned the wallet or money.
No i would not of drove them. I have experience dealing with some of the worst people in the world from a previous profession .


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Why did you return the wallet?


----------

